

Are new entrepreneurial ideas keeping you from getting things done?  - evolve2k
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2012/11/10/are-new-entrepreneurial-ideas-keeping-you-from-getting-things-done-in-the-present

======
evolve2k
Great article, made me reflect on how as an entrepreneur it's great and
totally valuable to continuously be generating new ideas and also at the at
the same time to recognize the need to, at times, just shut out every idea you
are having and just focus on doing that one thing that needs to be worked on.

